# Fake Rock Build for Bearded Dragon



## clidbury

Here is a picture-by-picture of how my fake rock build went from start to (almost) finished.

I got the polystyrene from Wickes and started carving away. I was having way too much fun whilst doing this, so no pictures of that;










_(Basking Area)_

So the basking spot was done. Then I decided to make a start on the cool end;









_(Cool End)_

So here are the 2 parts together as they would be in the viv;










Then it was time to create the background for each end.









Notice how I made the front come around a little bit, and carved out a hole for his food dish to sit into.

I didn't take many pictures from then on. But here is the next picture from the background of the basking end put on, and 4 layers of tile grout on the cool end;










A good tip, is to put some of the grout into a separate tub, and water it down for the first couple of layers, just to get in all those little niggly gaps. Then the grout gradually gets thicker with each addition coat.

Then was time for the sanding of the cool end. I applied *waterproof* PVA glue all over, and then chucked sand at it whilst it was still wet. First picture is with 1 layer of sand. This left some white grout showing through which, in all fairness, looked quite good as it gave a stoney look to it. Then second picture is after I put some more sand on to cover up the white bits, and then brushed off all the excess sand. Then I coated the whole thing in PVA glue again to seal the sand.










Now that the cool end was finished, I could concentrate on the basking end, I applied 4 layers of grout (again, watering it down, getting thicker with each layer);










Once all the grouting was done. I done the same process of PVA glue (waterproof) and then sand. Here are both ends together as it currently stands;










Just need to now coat the hot end in PVA glue, and it's all finished.


I have ordered some plants and digi thermometers off the net that will arrive soon. So I will not be putting this in until they arrive and have positioned them all in. So expect the final product up by the end of this week hopefully.

Hope this helps anybody who wants help making their own fake rock.

Cheers.


----------



## jamesthornton

Looks awesome mate. Probably one of the most realistic ones I've seen, colour and texture wise.


----------



## kathizzy

You've done a really good job there, i bet it looks brilliant in the viv, and bet your beardie loves it. I've just made a small one for my leo, now I'm going to try one for my beardie


----------



## paulab

One of the best I've seen. Well done


----------



## clidbury

Thanks guys.

Haven't put it in the viv yet. But I measured everything before and and after grouting and it will all fit snuggly . 

I want to make another. But this one has taken so many man hours to do, I just don't think I could put up with doing another. I'll probably change my mind once this one is in .


----------



## keencarper

*background*

Quality Stuff you'd expect to pay a good few ££££'s for something like that. Shame I've only got monitors they'd ruin it. 🤤🙏


----------



## clidbury

keencarper said:


> quality stuff you'd expect to pay a good few ££££'s for something like that. Shame i've only got monitors they'd ruin it.:mf_dribble::notworthy::2thumb:


You're probably right.

2 tubs of PVA = £15
2 tubs of grout = £11
2 bags of play sand = £6
Polystyrene = about £12
4 pipes of cocktail sticks = £2
A lot of patience = £0 

Overall price about £45-£50.


----------



## paulab

Wow. You would expect to pay a way lot more thow if you bought it from a shop. I buy the grout you mix yourself with water it only cost £1.19 for 750g. The first lot we got from B&Q which was quite expensive.


----------



## kingoftherodeo

Im looking at doing this for our new viv that arrives this weekend. How long did it take roughly?

Looks awesome mate!

Cheers


----------



## tonfifty

*Fake rock build for bearded dragon*

I have a green water dragon would this be ok for his viv it looks really cool


----------



## clidbury

kingoftherodeo said:


> Im looking at doing this for our new viv that arrives this weekend. How long did it take roughly?
> 
> Looks awesome mate!
> 
> Cheers


Well I spent pretty much all of easter bank holiday doing it up until now. It could get done quicker, but I had other plans which made me take 5 or 6 days off doing it. 




tonfifty said:


> I have a green water dragon would this be ok for his viv it looks really cool


I woud say yes to doing a polystyrene build. As it is good fun, cheap and reletively easy to do. Also you can make it to your own specification.

I would suggest using a bigger viv for it though or just turning it on it's side so it's 4ft high, if you have the same dimension viv as I have (obviously changing the doors, too).

I'd encourage anyone to have a crack at it.


----------



## spikemu

clidbury said:


> I would suggest using a bigger viv for it though or just turning it on it's side so it's 4ft high, if you have the same dimension viv as I have (obviously changing the doors, too).
> 
> I'd encourage anyone to have a crack at it.



lol already doing it  lol

Its pretty difficult and grouting was a nightmare lol


----------



## Jim2109

tonfifty said:


> I have a green water dragon would this be ok for his viv it looks really cool


id go with grey rocks though as opposed to beige. water dragons dont live in a particularly sandy environment, but there are plenty of grey rocks around the rivers in the rainforests. im going with various shades of grey on mine, and then im going to paint green areas to look like moss growing on the rocks (given that moss thrives in the moist rainforest environment)


----------



## Shananagins

*Materials*

Is it possible to post a lit of materials you used?
I would like to build one.Im worried about getting something that would be toxic to my little guys. I have a leopard gecko and a Water Dragon.


----------

